# F250 diesel or Dodge 2500 diesel



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

I currently have a Dodge 2500 diesel that is a 2005 with 5.9. It has 205,000 miles and I'm ready to get a new truck. Actually I will be buying a 1 to 2 year old truck, hopefully a 2010. Does anyone have any info pro's and cons to these trucks.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## FARTS-N-MATCHES (Apr 20, 2011)

If you are going to go with a one or two year old ride then go with the dodge. I like both trucks in the new trucks but I think the dodge would be your best bet since in the 2010 model years it was the more proven motor with a better reputation. just keep in mind when you look at both of them that they have all the Gov. emissions junk on them so make sure they have been maintained well. Or, if you buy one look into deleting the dpf and egr. but go with the GOAT. i love mine and have had two so far.


----------



## Team Reel Pimp (Oct 23, 2008)

Dont let these dodge fanatics foold you, if you want a truck thats built cheap and will fall apart around the motor get a dodge.....if you want something that will last you 10+ years without prob get a ford preferably 08 to present stay away from from the 6 litre, the 08 and up fords look great are built really good got good power best in class btw...bla bla i know dodge losers yall are gonna talk mess....anyways ford 6.4 and 6.7 engines from what ive seen are very reliable and powerful and the transmission is a beast and the interior very nice.....just my 2cents


----------



## Team Reel Pimp (Oct 23, 2008)

and the btw imma ase master mechanic specializing in duramax powerstroke and cummins so all you shade tree mechanics dont be tryin to get all technical cause i know the engines very very very well and what they can go thru and handle


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Team Reel Pimp said:


> Dont let these dodge fanatics foold you, if you want a truck thats built cheap and will fall apart around the motor get a dodge.....if you want something that will last you 10+ years without prob get a ford preferably 08 to present stay away from from the 6 litre, the 08 and up fords look great are built really good got good power best in class btw...bla bla i know dodge losers yall are gonna talk mess....anyways ford 6.4 and 6.7 engines from what ive seen are very reliable and powerful and the transmission is a beast and the interior very nice.....just my 2cents


DITTO, I just sold my 2011 dodge 2500 4x4 today with a cummins in it and bought a 2011 Ecoboost super crew f150, honestly it feels like it pulls my rig easier than the dodge did and twice the fuel economy


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I have owned 5 superduty trucks with the powerstroke. My 1 7.3 and 2 6.0's I never had a problem my 2 6.4's were the worst. One seized up at 20k miles and the next stayed in the shop more than it was on the road. Yes fit finish and luxury they are bad ***. Mpgs are horrible and especially pulling. Even a 4 wheeler trailer I would get 10mpgs. I sold all.and bought a 06 mega cab dually with 5.9 cummings with only 18k miles and love it. I would like to try the new scorpion but not paying 60k. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

the 5.9 is a totally different animal than the 6.7, I honestly don't think I've talked to anyone that has had serious issues that were not caused by some weird problem, like an oil leak causing a seize up cause their stupid and didn't check their oil


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Dgeddings if your revering to me then no it wasnt because I didn't check the oil. Actually it was a big enough issue that ford bought the truck back. That was just the end result. Truck left me stranded 4 times while pulling boat to coast. So think about it. You buy a 55k rig and you can't even pull boat to coast with out being scared to drive it 150 miles. Then when you do and the truck shuts off during your trip. Now you have to get truck towed. Boat towed. Rental car. Borrow a friends truck to go get your boat back home. After the last time I couldn't get rid of the truck fast enough. Dont forget all.the radiators, and dpf trips to the dealer.

I agree that my doors will fall off before engine dies with the cunnings but atleast I feel that I can take the 06 used truck on trips to the coast where I.couldn't with my 08 and 09 F250's

If I bought either the dpf and egr delete would be a must. Then you probably wont have any problems. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I test drove quite a few Dodge trucks as well as Ford super duties from model years 2007 to present. The Cummins as a motor is really nice - always love the cummins, but you sit in a Ford and there really is no comparison. 

Don't get me wrong, Dodge makes a good truck and I would own one if the deal were right. But.... For my buck, I bought a 2011 F250 with the new 6.7L Powerstroke and it's a beast and nice ride - my wife loves it too. Bottom line, there is no comparison to the Dodge, the Ford is just a nicer truck!

I'm averaging 15.5 MPG in town and 18+ highway. I will probably yank the emissions junk before too long and will just about guarantee I'll see 20+ MPG.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Well let me tell you about the POS 2008 Dodge I bought new. Everything went well in the beginning and took it in at 5k miles for its first checkup and free oil change. At 6k miles its started running rough. Took it in and they said the injectors were damaged by fuel contamination. Not covered under warranty. Wanted 12k to fix the truck. I told them to keep it and I would see what my lawyer had to say. Well almost three years later and lawyer fees over 70K its still hasnt gone to trial. Thank god my lawyer took it on contingency. Bottom line is Dodge will not warranty their product and fuel contamination is their copout. Its stated in the manual that diesel fuel is seldom ever completly free of water and fuel contamination by water is not covered under warranty. So its no warranty at all. They blame everything on fuel contamination. Then they come out with a better filtration system for the trucks. I will never buy another Chrysler product.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

all personal preference and what youre willing to compromise and maintain. since new emmission standards the motors seem very comparable and the difference is the chasis/body/interior. i prefer ford.


----------



## Team Reel Pimp (Oct 23, 2008)

I personally have 02 f250 lariat 4x4 my 7.3 has 175000 miles right now and only prob it ever had was transmission never been in the shop for anything else. Interior is still mint suspension still rock solid no rust and btw I have a custom tuner intake exhaust bigger turbo housing and I used this truck like a truck is supposed to used I love my ford it has never left me hangin and I've pulled loads regularly with it even a 39ft venture with trip 350 v8 takahes on it about 16000 lbs to Florida from Houston and it pulled like a d&&m bear plenty of power all in all a ford is built better but this is just me I know some guys that have ford dodge and chevy diesels all of them have minor stuff wrong mechanical but as tough wise I choose ford super duty


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

Well from what Im finding out Im going to have to be looking in the 08 09 range and from what Im seeing it seems that the old 5.9 and 7.3 rule so I should either hope for the best with my truck or go with a gas.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

I could maybe go brand new if I went gas. Would you go Ford or Chevy. It just concerns me because I used to have gas engines and it seems like everytime I would hit a hill pulling my boat the truck would down shift and drink gas and I fish alot down in s.texas and its 6.5 hr drive pulling my boat. I never miss a lick with my 5.9.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Option. Keep your 5.9 for pulling and buy gas for daily driver. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't get me wrong ford are solid trucks. Nicest of all three major brands. I just had bad luck with the 6.4. Would I buy ford again. Yes but not a 6.4 unless I did dpf delete. If I would have known more about delete when I had truck I.may have kept it. I would stay with a diesel. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

g2outfitter said:


> Option. Keep your 5.9 for pulling and buy gas for daily driver.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


thats a great idea. just picked up an 08 6.4 job 3. ill prolly do the delete and tuner when the warranty is up in a couple years.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

What are the dpf and egr deletes and will the dealership do it?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

diesel particulate filter. no it will void ur warranty. u need a tuner to match. tuner is easy install. truck will gain mpg cuz the mod takes out the regen. not clear on egr for the 08+. plenty of support and info at powerstroke.org and other forums.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

goodwood said:


> diesel particulate filter. no it will void ur warranty. u need a tuner to match. tuner is easy install. truck will gain mpg cuz the mod takes out the regen. not clear on egr for the 08+. plenty of support and info at powerstroke.org and other forums.


With the right tuner (H&S) it will shut down the EGR so you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> With the right tuner (H&S) it will shut down the EGR so you don't have to worry about it.


thank u. im gonna read up on this.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

DPF and EGR with a good tune like H&S are the way to go to turn these EPA diesels into straight up diesels again without the EPA bogging it down. 

Diesels sold in Ma-hee-co don't have the DPF.


----------



## indian (Jul 10, 2011)

mad dog said:


> I could maybe go brand new if I went gas. Would you go Ford or Chevy. It just concerns me because I used to have gas engines and it seems like everytime I would hit a hill pulling my boat the truck would down shift and drink gas and I fish alot down in s.texas and its 6.5 hr drive pulling my boat. I never miss a lick with my 5.9.


Buy the new Ford Eco-Boost if all your towing is a boat. With the proper rear-end, the ECO is rated to pull 11K. YES that is correct 11K with a V-6. I drive one and rode in one while pull about 6K. BEAST!!!! absolutly a BEAST. and will get 21-22 mpg empty and SMOKE just about anything from light to light. Ford hit it out of the park with this one. JMHO!!!


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

g2outfitter said:


> Dgeddings if your revering to me then no it wasnt because I didn't check the oil. Actually it was a big enough issue that ford bought the truck back. That was just the end result. Truck left me stranded 4 times while pulling boat to coast. So think about it. You buy a 55k rig and you can't even pull boat to coast with out being scared to drive it 150 miles. Then when you do and the truck shuts off during your trip. Now you have to get truck towed. Boat towed. Rental car. Borrow a friends truck to go get your boat back home. After the last time I couldn't get rid of the truck fast enough. Dont forget all.the radiators, and dpf trips to the dealer.
> 
> I agree that my doors will fall off before engine dies with the cunnings but atleast I feel that I can take the 06 used truck on trips to the coast where I.couldn't with my 08 and 09 F250's
> 
> ...


no I know a guy that had a rock hit his oil pan while going down the highway, and he ignored the check engine light then blew his motor


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

indian said:


> Buy the new Ford Eco-Boost if all your towing is a boat. With the proper rear-end, the ECO is rated to pull 11K. YES that is correct 11K with a V-6. I drive one and rode in one while pull about 6K. BEAST!!!! absolutly a BEAST. and will get 21-22 mpg empty and SMOKE just about anything from light to light. Ford hit it out of the park with this one. JMHO!!!


I just sold a 2011 dodge 2500 cummins and did this, pulls my 21' Robalo and gets 10.5mpg doing so, don't even feel it back there put 200 miles on it today alone pulling

@ 75 on the highway with no load I saw 24mpg but I literally just got it friday


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Since your driving a truck with over 200,000 I would wait one more year or go ahead with a 2011 closeout. Either way you get the newer trucks (Dodge or Ford without all the junk) since it won't hurt the value of your 5.9 much in another year. I currently have 334,000 on my 5.9. Good luck.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I bought a used 07.5 Dodge 2500 with 87K on the odometer in December. At 97K, the PDF went out and had to have it towed to a stealership. I'll give Chrysler credit. They replaced the PDF under warranty. The techs cleaned the injectors and did a general service on the truck at the same time.

I got the PDF delete pipe I had ordered right after that and changed it out, along with disabling the EGR. Tuned it with a Smarty JR ME to 40 hp over stock. Average mileage since then has been right at 19 mpg, up from 15.5 or so.

That said, I think the Ford is a better built truck, but may not be the best value for the buck in the used market. I went with the Dodge because of the Cummins and it was about $4K or so less than I could find a comparable Ford.

So far, I have been very pleased with the truck.


----------



## cmnovak3360 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ford has not made a reliable diesel since the 7.3, my dad has an 02- 7.3 with 380,000 plus miles on it, uses it for his AC business, always loaded with tools and air conditioners, and has had no motor or tranny problems. I own an 04 Dodge 2500 5.9 and I still love it. A diesel mechanic with 40 plus years in business told me to keep my 5.9, they are easily rebuilt and are the best diesel motor period ever put in a one ton or less truck. I Too have new truck fever, but after test driving all of the big three, I think ILL keep that 58 grand in my pocket, or use it for a down payment on a canal house at Sea Isle with a boat lift. good luck and good fishing with whatever you decide to do


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a 08 F-250 with 130k miles, as long as you change fluids and filters, oil at 5k fuel at 10k you shouldn't have any problems. I deleted the DPF at 100k and wish i would of done it sooner. the truck is a beast and with the H&S tuner this sucka is bad. I get around 18mpg on the highwat but have 6in lift on 35's and have a heavy foot.

good luck


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a 08 F250 with 150,000 miles and the high pressure fuel pump has gone out twice. Replaced one at 50,000 and the second at 106,000 miles. Crossing my fingers it doesn't happen again since they have to remove the cab to replace it plus $3800.
Cruise control sensor went out last year$300). Heat sensor on the exhaust went bad($350) and just spent $1400 on the front end but the steering still sticks when turning right at 40 mph or more. Had the transmission programmed four times and it still shifts hard between 2nd and 3rd gear when the engine is warm. Drive it like an ole grandma and have never towed anything over 3000 lbs.
This my second and last F250.


----------



## mshanks13 (Jul 22, 2011)

let me tell you I drive a 2008 F550 on a daily basis with a service body on it and it weighs in around 19800 pounds. It is the biggest pile of **** on the road. I think they all are you best bet is get the 5.9 rebuilt and keep driving it these new trucks are JUNK!!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I would stay with the 5.9 if I was you, you have a good truck. I would do some stuff to make it faster, look better. Referb it raither then buying a newer one. I am looking for a 7.3 ford or 5.9 cummings right now.


----------

